# camera under 5K



## bharat_14101991 (Oct 9, 2011)

my friend wants to buy a camera for normal use (better say TO UPLOAD ON FACEBOOK ). his budget is upto 5k (not more than that). please suggest me some models to help him with the purchase


----------



## Anish (Oct 9, 2011)

You must have browsed for the topic before posting.. There are many requests similar to your thread

My suggestions:

Nikon coolpix L23


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Oct 9, 2011)

firstly sorry that i made as post, i cudnt find any post with strict budget of 5k.

what about this one?Olympus FE-47 Digital Camera | eBay


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 9, 2011)

My advice may be uncommon but I selected Panasonic DMC-F3 and Olympus VG110

Reason is that Sony, Nikon and canon require AA pencil cells in there cams which is not a good idea...

Olympus VG-110 | PhotographyBLOG 

Panasonic Lumix DMC-F3 | PhotographyBLOG


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Oct 9, 2011)

if battery is not an issue (i can manage with AA), what would you suggest?

and what about the ebay link i gave? the olympus FE-47

also i found out that Nikon coolpix L23 suggested by Anish will suffice my friend's needs...


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 9, 2011)

yaah definitely L23 is a good cam...if its OK with AA pencil cells then its fine


----------



## bubusam13 (Oct 9, 2011)

Nikon use AA Ni-MH rechargeable battery. I am using it. And I should say it is very much convenient. Sometimes when you run out of charge, you can at least use normal AA size batteries and click some photos.

Once during a jungle trip this happened to me. I managed to find few Eveready AA batteries at a pan-shop in a village and clicked some photos. And when you are back home, you can recharge your Ni-MH batteries.


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Oct 10, 2011)

thanx alot for the help guyz.. one last thing, which rechargable battery is best for use? (company, battery type, power)


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 10, 2011)

Most cameras will have offer where they provide free rechargeable batteries and charger. Look out for those.


----------



## bubusam13 (Oct 10, 2011)

I got *free* rechargeable *batteries* and *4GB card *and *pouch* with Nikon. I also got a *watch* free which is this New Year offer.

Battery Brand :UNIROSS. I used other brands before. This I like much.


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Oct 10, 2011)

yeah i'm getting card,2 batteries, charger and pouch too + some offer from zoomin(NIKON COOLPIX L23 + Rs 5000 in FREEBIES from ZoomIn | eBay)

but i was asking in general, mean which is the best brand for rechargeable batteries and battery's type. so that i can buy those in future when needed.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 10, 2011)

I have a Uniross 1Hr charger....I use it for recharging my 4 uniross AA cells of Flash

Its superb and great performer...u should dump the normal free 8 hr charger and get at least 2 hr or 1 hr charger


----------



## bubusam13 (Oct 10, 2011)

bharat_14101991 said:


> yeah i'm getting card,2 batteries, charger and pouch too + some offer from zoomin(NIKON COOLPIX L23 + Rs 5000 in FREEBIES from ZoomIn | eBay)
> 
> but i was asking in general, mean which is the best brand for rechargeable batteries and battery's type. so that i can buy those in future when needed.



*UNIROSS* .... I got UNIROSS with my camera so I didn't have to buy extra. UNIROSS is great.


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Oct 11, 2011)

thanx alot guyz and a special thanx to sujoyp, you help me everytime buddy


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 11, 2011)

Its my pleasure ....just sharing my experience nothing else


----------

